# 2013 polaris 500



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Recently bought a sportsman and wanting to tire and rim upgrade. Would 28-9s on all 4 look too skinny? Wanting a kind of trail/mud tire just not zillas because they didn't wear well with me. Also anyone know an offset I should go with? Don't want it sticking too far out where mud will sling everywhere besides the fenders. Lol


----------

